# Dating an old 10-speed Raleigh "Sports" model



## sjt78 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Dating an old 10-speed Raleigh "Sports" model- See Pics*

My wife and I were out visiting some garage sales this past weekend when we stopped at one house that had a couple of bikes in the corner of their garage. I asked the owner if the bikes were for sale and when she said yes i walked over to take a look. One bike was a cheap women's bike made by Huffy. I quickly ignored that one and looked at the other bike. The beautiful bronze/goldish colored frame caught my eye immediately and I got excited when I saw that it was an all original Raliegh Sports model 10-speed lightweight. After taking it for a spin for a few minutes and talking her down to $15 the bike was in the back of my Subaru Forester.

Once I got home I started noticing more interesting things such as the original Wright's leather saddle in very good shape (not dried out and very much rideable) and the Sturmey Archer front Dynohub. The wheels are in bad shape with at least one spoke loose and a good amout of rust/pitting. As for the frame, it seems straight and true and has less scratches then I would expect for a bike that the women said her ex-husband commutted on to college. 

Anyway, now to the important part. I'm trying to find more information about this bike and what I'm finding online is not adding up. Like I said, this is a goldish colored men's lightweight 10-speed bike. It has Raleigh on the seat tube and "Sports" on the downtube. It has the Raliegh heron emblem riveted to the headtube and has the wrap around the seat collar seat stays. The cranks are stamped with the heron logo as well as the rear hub which has a lube port in the center covered by a metal loop. The stem and handlebars are chromed steel and the bike has Huret shifters and deraileurs (Alivit rear I believe). I can't find any markings on the pedals. The front Dynohub is stamped "1 64" so I believe if that is the original wheel the bike is from 1964, but I can't find any information on a 10-speed "Sports" model, all I find is info on 3 speed Sports models. I will post pics of the bike later tonight, but I was hoping to get some help from the community here on this particular bike. I believe it was a low end bike as it does not have boutique parts, but the front dynohub (no lights on the bike) and the fact that this is a 10-speed Sports model is confusing. Thanks in advance for any help you can provide. 
-Steve


----------



## sjt78 (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## sjt78 (Mar 30, 2004)

Pictures are up. I hope someone can help me date this bike. Thanks.


----------



## sjt78 (Mar 30, 2004)

Bump. Still hopeful someone can help me ID this bike. Thanks.


----------



## ribaldmanikin (May 17, 2006)

Did you check Sheldon Brown's retro raleigh site?

On a bike that old, I'd expect that some of the parts aren't original. No reason to think that your 10 speed sports wasn't a 3 speed sports at one time.

Check the serial number at http://www.sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/dating.html


----------



## sjt78 (Mar 30, 2004)

Ribaldmanikin,
I have checked Sheldon's website, and while it is generally extremely helpful, there was not much information that I could relate to this bike. All of the information he has on Sports are the 3 speeds. I'm sure that some parts are not original, but I can't find anything about this bike online. I've checked Sheldon's serial number guide, but it doesn't apply as this bike's serial number does not have any letters in the frame number. The Sturmey Archer fron dynohub is easy to date, but I'm not sure it is original.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I once tried dating a raleigh, but it just wasn't meant to be. she had an english bb, while mine was french...


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*That joke ...*

was only worth about half of your name...


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

Not that this is much help. I have a Raleigh Super Course from 1983 and your bike is definately older than mine. I would guess early 70's


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Your best bet for dating an old bike like that is probably the manufacturer. Have you tried contacting Raleigh USA? Go to their website and send them an email, with serial number indicated (usually stamped beneath bottom bracket).


----------



## sjt78 (Mar 30, 2004)

I haven't tried contacting Raleigh yet. I guess I have the impression that a lot of corporations these days do not have much information on older products. I will try that though as I'm just interested in the year of manufacture, not a description of the original specs...though that would be excellent 

So far the information I'm getting from others is that this bike is from the early 60's. The date on that front hub might truly be the date of the bike. I won't be satisfied until I learn the exact year it was manufactured.


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

Your $15 vintage Raleigh looks gorgeous - great find! Even the paint job looks great. I am a bit jealous b/c I just rescued an old bike from someone's basement, and it's a great vintage model but the frame is seriously scratched up. Anyway, for help learning more about your Raleigh Sports, I would suggest you ask Andy Muzi, the owner of the Yellow Jersey bike store in Madison, Wisconsin. ([email protected]) Andy is an authority on vintage bikes, as I just learned from sending him a picture of this bike I just got, which he ID'ed instantly as a Sekai 5000, custom-built at his store circa 1975.

Looks like Andy has a soft spot for Raleigh Sports: see this page on his store's website, http://www.yellowjersey.org/sports.html

Good luck!


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

*That's an early to mid 1960's Raleigh....*



ribaldmanikin said:


> On a bike that old, I'd expect that some of the parts aren't original. No reason to think that your 10 speed sports wasn't a 3 speed sports at one time.


Actually, the 'flake' brazed to the down tube as a stop for the shift levers indicates that this was never a 3 speed.....

Raleigh USA isn't likely to be any help either. Raleigh of Nottingham, England might be worth looking up. They're completely different companies.

I think that all the parts on the bike are original - they appear to be the same age. I'm basing my guess (early to mid 1960's) on the brake levers and the paint job......I've not seen anything that fancy on 1950's Raleighs.

Your bike is a real beauty. Go back where you got it and see if you can find the aluminum tire pump and the light (it attaches to the right side of the fork). Happy hunting.


----------



## sjt78 (Mar 30, 2004)

bicyclerepairman said:


> Actually, the 'flake' brazed to the down tube as a stop for the shift levers indicates that this was never a 3 speed.....
> 
> Raleigh USA isn't likely to be any help either. Raleigh of Nottingham, England might be worth looking up. They're completely different companies.
> 
> ...


Thank you bicyclerepairman. Your comments agree with a reply I received from Sheldon Brown. He also thinks early to mid 60's and that it was brought into the US at some time as Raleigh only sold 3-speeds under the Sports name in the US. Possibly an informal import brought back by a traveler or student in England. I've decided that I will clean it up, tune up the shifting and brakes, and keep it as is. I'll keep an eye out for a matching pump and light. I think it will be difficult to find the correct light, as most older Raleighs I come across have the light attached to the steerer tube and it sits above the front fender. I wonder if I can use such a light, but with a different bracket...hmm. I think it will be nice to ride this bike every once in a while.


----------



## mswantak (Jan 21, 2006)

Those wraparound seatstays are a sure sign it was a product of Raleigh's Carlton works. Another place you might find a date stamp is on the crank spindle, but I think the '64' on the Dynohub is likely correct.


----------



## schwinnderella (Sep 16, 2006)

I have what looks to be the same bike.I agree 1964 is likely correct. I am not sure if I remember correctly but I think my hub is also dated 64.Looks like yours is a lot nicer than mine.When i found mine a few years ago I was not able to find any certain info on it.


----------



## B L May (Feb 2, 2011)

*1960's Hercules*

New here, also looking to find the date of my old 10 speed. My Hercules has many of the same components as your beautiful Raleigh. My handlebar stem and pedals are identical, along with the chainwheels and deraillers. Same shifters too. Those pedals dont use bearings! I looked on my SA rims and hubs, no dates stamped on them, and my serial number is near the seat stem lug on the frame.


----------



## pferreira (Nov 11, 2009)

*1977 Raleigh Record*

I also have a Raleigh Record that I use on my trainer...
Got to get better photos of it one of this days!


----------



## RiverRider (Mar 24, 2013)

I would agree with the 1964 date here. We got a Foremost ten speed given to us that is almost identical and the former owner said he bought it in '65. Foremost was a Sears branded bike built by Raleigh. The color, handlebars and stem, crankset and decals are identical. Ours uses a Simplex deraileur that was a contemporay of the Huret Alvit yours has. It has Raleigh hubs and Dunlop rims. I noticed the John Bull brakes right away and the three speed style brake levers. I've included some pics of ours. You have a very lovely bike. Enjoy it!
View attachment 277760
View attachment 277761


----------



## lasse143 (May 8, 2014)

I have the same bicycle .. has anyone found out any more information on this bike? I continue to run into dead ends trying to find out the year and possible value of this bike. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## LHeckman (Jan 25, 2021)

sjt78 said:


> *Dating an old 10-speed Raleigh "Sports" model- See Pics*
> 
> My wife and I were out visiting some garage sales this past weekend when we stopped at one house that had a couple of bikes in the corner of their garage. I asked the owner if the bikes were for sale and when she said yes i walked over to take a look. One bike was a cheap women's bike made by Huffy. I quickly ignored that one and looked at the other bike. The beautiful bronze/goldish colored frame caught my eye immediately and I got excited when I saw that it was an all original Raliegh Sports model 10-speed lightweight. After taking it for a spin for a few minutes and talking her down to $15 the bike was in the back of my Subaru Forester.
> 
> ...





sjt78 said:


> *Dating an old 10-speed Raleigh "Sports" model- See Pics*
> 
> My wife and I were out visiting some garage sales this past weekend when we stopped at one house that had a couple of bikes in the corner of their garage. I asked the owner if the bikes were for sale and when she said yes i walked over to take a look. One bike was a cheap women's bike made by Huffy. I quickly ignored that one and looked at the other bike. The beautiful bronze/goldish colored frame caught my eye immediately and I got excited when I saw that it was an all original Raliegh Sports model 10-speed lightweight. After taking it for a spin for a few minutes and talking her down to $15 the bike was in the back of my Subaru Forester.
> 
> ...


I realize this is an old post but decided to reply anyway. I had the exact same bike given to me by a family friend who brought it to the US from England. He told me it was a 1958 and the only difference I can see are the brake handles. Mine were the double levers that were original to the bike. The only thing missing was the pump and the shifters needed cables as they didn't work. I rode that baby for years in jr high in 5th gear. Do you still have it? If so hang on to it, its very rare in the US. Unless of course you would like to sell it. I will double your money. 😉


----------

